# BCA or B.Tech



## amitbhawani (May 7, 2011)

hich course is considered to be tougher in terms of maths and physics, B.Tech/B.E Computer Science or BCA ??? i am considerably weak in PCM. What should i go for BCA or B.Tech/B.E Computer Science and Engineering or B.Tech/B.E Information Science and Engineering ??

and i have heard that there isint a lot difference in terms of placement in regards to BCA or B.tech/B.E. Comp Science. is it true???


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2011)

I can't say about PCM

but i m sure that there is a large difference in package offered to BE than BCA

instead of BCA try for Bsc (Computer Science/IT) from Delhi University it is a lot better than any college providing BCA

My frnd  had exactly the same doubt last year  and he had taken some expert advice so u can rely on my suggestion 

rest is upto u!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2011)

Well, you are right, BCA is just CSE without PC. And M upto some extent 

So I'd ofcourse suggest to go for CSE as the priority of B.Tech degree is more than BCA.

If you are really afraid of PCM then go for BCA.

I won't suggest B.Sc(CS) or B.Sc(IT), because PCM would be there more than B.Tech.

Well, I'm from Kolkata and talking in respect to Calcutta University and Jadavpur University and West Bengal University of Technology so if you are from some other state, do you own homework.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 8, 2011)

BE will give you better salary package than BCA. If you're not comfortable with PCM opt for B.Sc Comp Science and do MCA after that. You'll get equal salary same as a BE candidate.  So it'll take 5 years total but its worth as companies will treat you as a professional degree holder . In this 5 years span get some certifications like SCJP, CCNA etc(specialization in one language is enough as a fresher) would add value to your resume. 

Whatever course you choose make sure that you do it from top colleges. All the best for great career


----------



## amitbhawani (May 8, 2011)

im from West Bengal (siliguri to be specific).
I was planning something like this- 
BCA (3 yrs) + MCA (2yrs) ----> Land a job + do a part time MBA (distance learning from manipal)

and in the span of five years, get certifications like CCNA, CCNP, RHCE etc etc
I aim to enter the field of Network Engineers and System Admins.

What do you guys suggest???

for colleges i am looking into IEM Kolkata, Heritage Institute of tech., Megnad Saha


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 8, 2011)

Yup, if you are afraid of PCM go for BCA.

Institutes that you choosed are good. Leave IEM, otherwise HIT, MSIT are good.

I passed BCA from CIEM and presently doing job. Didn't opt for MCA as I'm really poor in Maths. And I hope you know about JECA which is mainly on maths.

Forget B.Sc(IT), B.Sc(CS) is good, but then again, I hope you know how tough is even passing and keeping Hons. under CU. And also PCM would be there in B.Sc(CS).

So pick your choice.


----------



## amitbhawani (Jun 28, 2011)

bumping this thread.

got 71% in ISC, 53% in PCM. No rank in WBJEE, 5lac+ rank in AIEEE, 583 in Sikkim Manipal. Shud I still go for B.Tech CSE or IT via management quota in institute like IEM, Heritage or Techno India or should I go for B.Tech IT in Sikkim Manipal or go for BCA ???

Please help im in real confusion.....

also i want to add that i will be doing certifications like CCNA, MCITP etc and also will be doing masters from abroad....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 7, 2011)

go for BCA if u dnt want to face PCM


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

amitbhawani said:


> bumping this thread.
> 
> got 71% in ISC, 53% in PCM. No rank in WBJEE, 5lac+ rank in AIEEE, 583 in Sikkim Manipal. Shud I still go for B.Tech CSE or IT via management quota in institute like IEM, Heritage or Techno India or should I go for B.Tech IT in Sikkim Manipal or go for BCA ???
> 
> ...


53% in PCM does not sound good, if you can afford it do btech from IEM via quota, else I'd say english honors is a good option, you can be a teacher later, even if you do get a btech/bca degree that 53% will cause trouble forever.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 8, 2011)

No, above 50 is good enough. LESS than 50--->You have a problem.

My suggestion: Do B.Sc or BCA. In any case the P&C in B.Sc CS/IT will not be as intensive as 12th was (Maths, however, will be).


----------



## Renny (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for going off-topic,

Guys I'm gonna be entering my 7th sem B.E in a month, could you suggest some really good books for aptitude, data structures.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> Sorry for going off-topic,
> 
> Guys I'm gonna be entering my 7th sem B.E in a month, could you suggest some really good books for aptitude, data structures.


Aptitude? I say RS Agarwal, the author has 2 books, one for english and reasoning and one for maths, get both, and I'll give the name of the DS book as soon as I find it.


----------



## Gaurang Doshi (Jan 3, 2012)

The B.Tech gives more indepth training in this field than a BCA course. Candidates pursuing BCA will need to complete MCA. The in the corporate world MCA is treated more or less equivalent to the B.Tech course. So, candidates pursuing BCA will need to spend 5 years on education; however B.Tech candidates need only 4 years. So an extra year of studies for those pursuing BCA. Both in terms of salary and career growth engineers reach heights faster than the BCA. Hence if given an option candidates should choose B.Tech over BCA. Go for JRE group of institute it gives better understanding about the subject and loads of practical knowledge.Studies is fun at JRE.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

I need help of all you experts about my topic that how can I got to gaming industry after B.tech CSE.
What do I need to do.
Help me with your expert advice. Reply to my thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/176175-into-gaming-industry-after-btech.html


----------

